# Is it to late to fertilize in south Texas



## RDS_SATX (Oct 5, 2011)

I planted MK-37(coastal bermuda) about 4 years ago and it's been good but I've never fertilized it. I havnt got a cut this year because I havn't watered it, but I'm trying to get a cut or 2 before a freeze and was thinking fertilizer along with irrigation would help speed this up? And if so what kind of fertilizer?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Granted I this is a copy & paste and out of context but it says a lot.

*I've never fertilized it. I haven't got a cut this year*

We can expect enough nitrogen from the air for a ton or so of hay each year Maybe more with all the automobiles putting nitrates into the air. This is dependent on having a rain to wash the nitrates from the air.

With nitrogen fertilizer bermudagrass yield continues to increase up to about 1,200 lbs of actual nitrogen. At the same time the a ton of hay will improve from one ton to 12 inches of rain to a ton of hay three or four inches of rain. To achieve this water use efficiency we also must have enough potassium. Much of the Texas Blacklands have Very High levels of potassium reported in the soil test. Unfortunately this may not be true because much of the reported available potassium is in truth trapped in the clay structure. Lesson learned know what your grass is telling you. To know this use a plant analysis or a hay analysis.

With my clay up to half of the nitrogen applied this season is available this season PLUS up to up to half this soil's accumulated nitrogen. 
HERE for bermudagrass to find 600 lbs of useable nitrogen there must be at least 600 lbs of accumulated nitrogen in the soil, better 1,200 lbs/A. That will result in 15 tons/A of hay IF we also have 60 inches of rain.

With 20 inches of rain that we might get this year we might expect 5 tons of hay if we get a ton/4" of rain. If we have enough phosphate, potassium, sulfur, and a string of other essential elements.

To answer your question if you are located near San Antonia, San Angelo, or Dallas Texas nitrogen applied now will help but mostly for the 2012 season. If you are in a sandy soil then a 4 - 1 - 3 Nitrogen Phosphate & Potassium ratio will do you some good if you are far enough in the South.

Water will only go so far in with out adequate fertility. 
Fertility will only go so far in with out adequate water.


----------



## RDS_SATX (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats some good info thanks. I'm right outside San Antonio in black dirt with a very high clay content. So I'm guessing that any money(fertilizer) I put into it now won't benefit me this this year? Is there anything I can do to get this hay to shoot up this year or is it to late in the season?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I would suggest a Urea - ammonium sulfate blend or a sulfur coated Urea.

Personally I try not to cut bermudagrass after 8 October to allow enough growth to reduce the weed pressure next year. If we get enough rain this weekend for some good growth I will for sure cut hay later this fall to meet the needs of my long time customers. That will require more weed control in the Spring.


----------

